# cleaning



## deepwoods (Feb 10, 2004)

greetings everyone,I had a nice bitters with a very small burst bubble hole in one of the bottom corners and my cleaner friend said it couldnt be tumbled because it might make the hole larger and or cause the whole bottle to break-is there any kind of procedue for this scenario?Thanks,J.D


----------



## deepwoods (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello again! I might add that this bottle was dug out of about 3ft. of ash at the base of a very large toppled over tree-John Steeles Niagra Star Bitters the glass is extremely sick-and really needs a radical cleaning-what to do? Anybody?-J.D


----------



## IRISH (Feb 22, 2004)

You can fill the burst bubble with super glue then remove it with actone after tumbling.  There is still a risk of it breaking but it helps,  the glue is damn hard to get out too but a long soak will do the trick.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 7, 2004)

What I do is  remove any glass that is still hanging on to the burst bubble. Its not doing any good any way,and it looks like trash hanging there. Then I put it into cut, this will remove a very small amount of the surface glass, called cutting.It will not hurt the embossing.   then I polish it and when it comes out it will look like a mold mark, or it may be gone. But most likly it will look like a mold mark.

 rick kern


----------

